# cylinder numbers



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I am trying to find information regarding the numbering of the cylinders in a maxima. I am trying to check something on the number 4 cylinder. I am trying to help out a friend of mine.
-dave


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

left_right
2___1
4___3
6___5

left and right banks... the right bank is the bank next to the firewall... cylinders 5 & 6 are next to the tranny.

hope that helps.


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

:fluffy:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

windshield
1_3_5
------
2_4_6
front bumper


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

wow thanks guys for posting the same thing another two times!

lol

:loser:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

My visual was best of all...


----------



## Diesel2 (Nov 19, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> wow thanks guys for posting the same thing another two times!
> 
> lol
> 
> :loser:


Silly bit of info firing order is 123456 :banana:


----------



## 99 maximo (Jan 21, 2014)

Does anyone know how to replace a knock sensor with out taking off the top end? Got codes 0304 and 0302


----------



## 99 maximo (Jan 21, 2014)

Does anyone know how to change a knock sensor without taking off the manifold? Got codes 0302 and 0304


----------

